#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》新書銷售調查！！！

## 斯冰菊

TO  各位友獸：

      經過多年創作以及最近這幾個月的深思熟慮之後，本狼最終下定決心於今年年底推出個狼第一本實體書──《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》！！！此本著作詳述本狼受總統委託承辦跨年晚會，卻遭逢意欲反撲國家之邪惡勢力威脅；本狼唯有與狡詐且愛整獸的尼克合作，才能試圖拯救晚會以及國家！！！究竟本狼和尼克這對南轅北轍的搭檔能否攜爪擊敗惡勢力？歡迎購買一探究竟！！！ :wuffer_glee: 

      既然要出書，為了讓出書能有最大效益，本狼先在此進行第一波問卷調查；調查期間從現在起至10月16日止，調查並進行分析後將進行第二波印刷數量的調查；在第二波調查結束後，就進入填寫預購單以及匯款的部分了。懇請各位友獸踴躍購買唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

      【《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》第一波調查問卷！！！】：https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1qw7...LPu5LFehIKNMz8

                                                                                              北極凍狼    斯冰菊    初次付梓

                                                                                                    狼版13年10月2日    13:53

----------


## 比爾

恭喜斯冰菊要出實體書了！雖然大叔本身比較少閱讀文字，不過也很期待能夠收藏一本呀～
十一月份的 PF25 我有報攤，若有須要寄攤的話可以跟我說一聲喔，祝販售順利  :Very Happy:

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  比爾：

      感謝你的支持以及鼓勵，鑒於距離第二屆INFURNITY只剩兩個半月，本狼得盡快出版才行。懇請比爾不吝用留言回覆或用私訊(狼版&FB皆可)並提供本狼聯絡方式，本狼很想寄攤！！！

                                                                                             北極凍狼    斯冰菊    誼暖胸懷

                                                                                                   狼版13年10月12日    12:56

----------


## 狼王白牙

冰菊想要出版作品是好事，
不過是否想要利用網路的力量，提供試閱版
（如百度閱讀，網易云閱讀，書報攤，其他沒有提到的線上電子書網站）

在我的心目中可以出版實體作品，而僅利用論壇發表的只有好喝的茶一位了，
他的作品探討了生命，懸疑，因果關係，而沒有包裹太多真實人物的利害關係。

----------

